

Optimizely Surpasses Google Web Optimizer and Raises Money to Battle Omniture - dsiroker
http://blog.optimizely.com/optimizely-surpasses-google-website-optimizer

======
manux
Wasn't there another link today about how A/B testing doesn't work?

